# Measurements Of A Marshall Cab



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

Can someone give me the overall measurements for a Marshall 1960 bottom cab? I'm gonna and make my own, I can't find a used one ans shipping is twice the price of a new cab

Is it 33" wide, 30" high and 14.5" deep?


:smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17::smilie_flagge17:


----------



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Cab Dimensions*

From what I have read in my Marshall amp book is that the dimensions of a 1960B is the following, height 29 1/4"(74.30 cms), width 30"(76.24 cms) and the depth 14"(35.56 cms). I hope this helps as it was from a 1967 catalog.


----------



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

See:

http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/copy_cabinets.html


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I went ahead and used the measurements I stated in my first post and built this. It just needs speakers.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Here a nice link that show a nice cutaway of a slant Marshall bottom 1968 era :
True Replica Speaker Cabinets

Jean GODBOUT
Rosewood Telecaster - DIY


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone ever find a nice pdf file for a cabinet build? I would like to put one up in the downloads section


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

There you go : Music Electronics Forum


----------

